# Complex issue Birds and the bees



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

We love feeding the birds and other small critters. We have a seed block for the birds a humming bird feeder for the hummers and provide other food for the cottontails. The problem is with the humming bird feeder. The larger birds won't leave it alone, especially a very determined woodpecker. So when the larger birds hang on the hummingbird feeder, they tip is so that some runs out onto the bottom of it and gets it sticky and this attracts the bees. I need to come up with a way to keep the larger birds away so that only the hummers can feed there.


----------

